# Kickin it old school!



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

so... i did this while I was bored today... holy throwback batman.... 1920's dresser..... 1970's wood paneling.... 1980's nes ftw!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

mod's not sure how I posted this in the events section.... should have been in the off topic..... please move.

Thanx.
Brian B.


----------

